# [ATT] Tethering app



## fsx100 (Jun 11, 2012)

Ok. Finally got rooted on my At&t S3, using the rooted ROM from another posting here, and by doing my first Odin flash.

One of my main reasons to Root was to disable the Tethering Manager that At&t has put in the ROM, so I could use the built in Infrastructure hot spot, that comes with the phone, without having a tethering plan. (As I could/did on my S1).

So far, no go. At&t/Samsung seem to have altered the code so that it wont work if that app is disabled, and with the app enabled, its looking to see if you have an official plan.

Any thoughts, so other success stories?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBiles (Oct 20, 2011)

Just get FoxFi.

Sent from my Galaxy S III


----------



## fsx100 (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks. Looks like AT&T and Sprint have "removed" it for their "Play" stores. But you can get it from FoxFi.com

Will try it out. (Anyone tried using the Proxy server in the Add-On, to "hide" their Tethering usage?)


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Don't know if the same thing applies to all the carriers, but I believe with FoxFi you have to go into profiles and choose Galaxy Nexus

Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


----------

